# Persian: خوشوقتم



## Konstantinos

خوشوقتم

Hi all. Can you explain to me, why does this mean "nice to meet you"? I mean, how to literally get into that point?

I do have a starting point: 
خوش, according to wiktionary is an adjective meaning happy or pleasant. But what about the وقتم? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qureshpor

خوش has the meaning of good too and I suppose when one says خوشوقت۔ ام, one is in a state where one's time is good. When your time is good, you are happy. So خوشوقتم, I am happy (to see/meet you).


----------



## fdb

waqt is an Arabic word meaning "time", so it means literally "I am one whose time is good".


----------



## PersoLatin

I seriously don’t believe anyone means or has ever meant to say خوشوقتم but خوشبختم which means I am fortunate (have the good fortune) to meet you. the reason I say that is, you say that when you meet someone for the first time, whereas خوشوقتم, if ever it was used intentionally and the person knew what s/he was saying, would have been used when you have spend some time with someone, something like, I am having a good time or I’m enjoying your company.

I know the use of خوشوقتم goes back in recent history but how many historical facts do we know that have been proved to be wrong.


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> I know the use of خوشوقتم goes back in recent history but how many historical facts do we know that have been proved to be wrong.



"خوش وقت=خوشوقت یا همان وقت خوش , لحظه خوش, جمع آن اوقات خوش"

 اوقات خوش آن بودکه بادوست به سر شد
باقی همه بی حاصلی و دربدری بود

حافظ

Happy times were those which were spent with a "dost"
All the rest of unfulfillment and pushed from pillar to post

So, the concept of xvush going with vaqt is not all that recent.

More examples:

بوقت کودکی من هیجده سال
بمشهد بوده‌ام خوشوقت و خوشحال

عطّار

خوشوقت بادکش گذری هست از آن طرف
هر چند دور مانده ما را خبر نداد

امیر خسرو دھلوی


باد از کوی تو می آید و ما خوشوقتیم
غم و اندوه گذشتست و صفا می آید

قاسم انوار

چنان خوشوقتم از سیر گل صبح شفق گونش
که شام غربت من، تیر دلگیری نمی‌داند

واعظ قزوینی


----------



## PersoLatin

I am well aware of all these examples & can do online search, but I maintain what I said beciase of them & not despite them.

I didn’t say the word doesn't exist, but that its use when meeting someone for the first time, is corrupted by خوشبخت.

Anyway please note in your own quotes that the word is used for the  good/خوش times that have been had، and not for times to come, you have to try much harder to find a credible & relevant example.

As a native speaker I have never heard خوشوقتم used when people meet, colloquially many people pronounced وقت as وخت with خ being pronounced slightly softer that say in mix/میخ, and we all know about b->v sound change.


----------



## fdb

Persian: خوشبختم و خوشوقتم


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> I am well aware of all these examples & can do online search, but I maintain what I said beciase of them & not despite them.


I am sure you can do online search.



PersoLatin said:


> I didn’t say the word doesn't exist, but that its use when meeting someone for the first time, is corrupted by خوشبخت.





PersoLatin said:


> I seriously don’t believe anyone means or has ever meant to say خوشوقتم but خوشبختم which means I am fortunate (have the good fortune) to meet you.


You can see from my examples that many people have used خوشوقتم.



PersoLatin said:


> Anyway please note in your own quotes that the word is used for the good/خوش times that have been had، and not for times to come, you have to try much harder to find a credible & relevant example.


The last two examples in my list of quotes (قاسم انوار and واعظ قزوینی) imply the present and future tense.


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> I seriously don’t believe anyone means or has ever meant to say خوشوقتم but خوشبختم which means I am fortunate (have the good fortune) to meet you. the reason I say that is, you say that when you meet someone for the first time, whereas خوشوقتم, if ever it was used intentionally and the person knew what s/he was saying, would have been used when you have spend some time with someone, something like, I am having a good time or I’m enjoying your company.
> 
> I know the use of خوشوقتم goes back in recent history but how many historical facts do we know that have been proved to be wrong.


10 اشتباه پرطرفدار در زبان فارسی

- وقتی کسی را برای نخستین‌بار دیده‌اید، نباید بگویید:

«از آشنایی با شما، خوشبخت شدم!»

باید بگویید: «از آشنایی با شما، خوش‌وقت هستم!»

معنای «خوشبختی» با «خوش‌وقت بودن» فرق دارد، مگر این که ملاقات با آن شخص چنان زندگی شما را متحول کرده باشد که احساس خوشبختی کنید. انتخاب با خودتان است.





__ https://www.facebook.com/179254955978930/posts/650636612174093


----------



## PersoLatin

Qureshpor said:


> 10 اشتباه پرطرفدار در زبان فارسی
> 
> - وقتی کسی را برای نخستین‌بار دیده‌اید، نباید بگویید:
> 
> «از آشنایی با شما، خوشبخت شدم!»
> 
> باید بگویید: «از آشنایی با شما، خوش‌وقت هستم!»
> 
> معنای «خوشبختی» با «خوش‌وقت بودن» فرق دارد، مگر این که ملاقات با آن شخص چنان زندگی شما را متحول کرده باشد که احساس خوشبختی کنید. انتخاب با خودتان است


The internet is full of none sense like this.


----------



## PersoLatin

I wonder, in such situations, what the Persians used to use before the Arab invasion & introduction of وقت to the language. It is highly likely that anyone attending a king’s court, for a 1000 years or longer, would have had to utter words to that effect & very likely the term spread to the public realm from there.


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> I wonder, in such situations, what the Persians used to use before the Arab invasion & introduction of وقت to the language. It is highly likely that anyone attending a king’s court, for a 1000 years or longer, would have had to utter words to that effect & very likely the term spread to the public realm from there.


Time to research into the language then, the language that was spoken by pre-Islamic Persians before وقت and other Arabic words entered into the language. Two words readily come to mind, گاہ and ھنگام. Taariix-i-Bal3amii might be a good starting point too as it is the oldest prose work in the New Persian.

Is there an equivalent to the well known English book "Usage and Abusage" in Persian? If there is, it might have the entry for خوشوقت and indicate whether its usage is right or wrong in the modern language of today.


----------



## PersoLatin

The term was never about '*time*' but *luck *&* fortune. *

Other popular uses of بخت when you meet someone: "از بخت خوب ما بود که شما را دیدیم/it was (of) our good fortune that we met you" (literal) 


Master Saɛdi, in the same context :
آن دوست که من دارم وان یار که من دانم
شیرین دهنی دارد دور از لب و دندانم

بخت این نکند با من کان شاخ صنوبر را
بنشینم و بنشانم گل بر سرش افشانم


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> The term was never about '*time*' but *luck *&* fortune.*


Which term?


----------



## PersoLatin

Qureshpor said:


> Which term?


خوشبختم (compound) and the occasions it is used i.e. when you meet someone for the first time.


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> خوشبختم (compound) and the occasions it is used i.e. when you meet someone for the first time.


Thank you. But the topic of the thread is خوشوقتم.


----------

